# Recherche BootCamp 2.0/3.0



## PtitJunky (5 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai récemment installé Windows XP en BootCamp sur mon MacBook Pro 4,1 (toujours en vie et se portant comme une bête de guerre malgré son âge un increvable, mais c'est un autre sujet je m'égare...) Donc voilà, avec l'utilitaire BootCamp impossible d'avoir les drivers pour Windows XP x64 le téléchargement échoue constamment.
Et je ne trouve point mon bonheur sur la toile, beaucoup de liens morts... Donc si quelqu'un aurait par hasard un lien, ou le setup de BootCamp qui traine quelque part cela raviverait la flamme de mon MBP sous XP 
Merci d'avance,
Bon Dimanche


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (5 Juillet 2020)

Moi ça m'as fait ça aussi sur mon MBP13 2011 (paix à son âme) sous high Sierra.
J'ai essayé avec un autre Mac os X (Sierra) et ça a marché.
Essaye de ton côté.


----------



## Locke (5 Juillet 2020)

PtitJunky a dit:


> Donc voilà, avec l'utilitaire BootCamp impossible d'avoir les drivers pour Windows XP x64 le téléchargement échoue constamment.


Fais ce qui est indiqué en bas de la réponse #2. Si tu ne peux pas et si ta version de XP est fonctionnelle, dans la réponse #1, tu recherches Brigadier _(en rouge)_, un clic dessus fera le téléchargement, tu copies ce fichier dans une clé USB et depuis l'Explorateur de fichiers de Windows, un double-clic dessus et tu attends la fin des opérations. Ce petit logiciel cherchera quelle est le modèle de ton Mac et téléchargera les bons pilotes/drivers.


----------



## PtitJunky (6 Juillet 2020)

Salut ! Merci beaucoup ! Brigadier à fait tout le boulot et ça m'arrange bien mon trackpad fonctionne enfin sous Windows  !


----------



## Locke (6 Juillet 2020)

Comme quoi ce petit logiciel Brigadier va bien télécharger les bons pilotes/drivers.


----------

